# ducky’s GAN 13 Maglev review



## duckycubing (Nov 19, 2022)

Recently around 1.5 months ago, I got my hands on the GAN 13 Maglev. Here’s a mini *review.*
*So*


The cube itself weighs 71g and is pretty light. It has a *LOT* of magnets. 

*Inside the box*

GAN 13 MagLev 
GAN box
GAN bag
Tuning stick (it is hidden inside the GAN box) 
Beginner tutorial
Tuning manual
GAN ID card 
*Specs *
There are 6 adjustable magnet strengths. 
1<2<3<4<5<6 
Central Travel and Tensions are also adjustable through the centre caps. 

*Coating *
There are UV/shiny and frosted/matte coating for the GAN 13. 

Personally I prefer the UV edition over the frosted as it give a better grip and looks better. 
And for some reason I find the core on the UV edition smoother and overall just better. 


Overall I would say this is a very very good speedcube but it’s major flaw is it’s price at $84. 
If you want a budget cube then I would recommend the X-Man Tornado v3 
Otherwise just get this one heheheheh.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 19, 2022)

duckycubing said:


> Recently around 1.5 months ago, I got my hands on the GAN 13 Maglev. Here’s a mini *review.*
> View attachment 21224*So*
> 
> 
> ...


Tornado v3 being a budget cube compared to gan 13 lmao


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

duckycubing said:


> Recently around 1.5 months ago, I got my hands on the GAN 13 Maglev. Here’s a mini *review.*
> View attachment 21224*So*
> 
> 
> ...


for the budget cube I think moyu rs3m is the best option bc tornado v3 isnt a budget cube lol

otherwise nice review for a duck!


----------

